# Solved: Safari password saving issue



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Running Safari Version 5.1.7 (7534.57.2).

I've noted that website PW's and log-in info are not being saved.
Not in "keychain", of anywhere else.
Yes, been to the preferences of Safari and everything applicable is "checked."
Been researching all morning.
Tried the disk utilities, repaired permissions, etc. 
No change.

Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it Safari asking if you want to save it and then it isn't, or do you not get that option at all?

If the later, could be "don't ask" option was previously selected (accidentally or not) by someone.
I would go into Safari preferences and delete all the website data and cookies for that site and than try again.

The best option would be to get/use 1Password. I know it costs a little money, but absolutely great tool for securing passwords and sensitive data. Nice thing is it works across browsers and iOS devices also.


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Not even being asked. So its not in the "keychain", to delete.
I looked at the 1password. I take it, if you recommend, it must be safe?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Skyholder said:


> Not even being asked. So its not in the "keychain", to delete.
> I looked at the 1password. I take it, if you recommend, it must be safe?


You'd be deleting the cookies and/or data in safari, not keychain.

Yes, I highly recommend 1Password, safer than built in password saving for sure.


----------



## RedWolfDeux (Oct 27, 2010)

In the past I've had problems with auto-saving passwords. For a long while now, I've maintained a document in Bean, my word-processing app, in which I manually enter all of my passwords. I print it from time to time as an additional back-up. It may be old-fashioned, but works for me, as an "old guy."


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

RedWolfDeux said:


> In the past I've had problems with auto-saving passwords. For a long while now, I've maintained a document in Bean, my word-processing app, in which I manually enter all of my passwords. I print it from time to time as an additional back-up. It may be old-fashioned, but works for me, as an "old guy."


I'm probably an older old guy, but I'm not a glutton for punishment doing that. 

Of course if your computer is compromised or your paper gets out, you have quite a security issue.

I find most people use terrible passwords online. I recommend 1Password because it makes it easier for "average" users to use much better passwords that they don't have to remember.

"6&434gatGHe724%wQ" for example. With 1Password you don't have to remember that password, but just a single local-only password for unlocking 1Password. It also provides phishing protection because it maintains web passwords against DNS addresses.

1password is synced to my iPhone, so I have my passwords everywhere.
(Also software licenses, bank info, credit card info, stored in 1Password too)

And no, I'm not on the 1Password payroll.


----------



## RedWolfDeux (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm an even older, old guy, but it does work for me. As my dear, departed mom-in-law told me, "To each his own." Works for me...


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

*LOL* It used to be we needed what? 3? 4 passwords? Now-a-days... 10, 15, 20.... so yah, as an "old guy" myself, I feel your pain. I may give the 1 Password a try. Thanks.


----------

